# Red Bump on my Dogs neck



## samuel_p (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey there i just noticed this large red bump on my dogs neck, its been there for a day or two and it seems to be leaking, not sure what its leaking, but looks to be blood or puss kind of worried any ideas/suggestions?

Shes a dachshund/terrier mix and about 8 years old

I snapped some pic's


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Hard to tell from the pictures. I would take him to a vet for a correct diagnosis. It could be a wart or it could be a mast cell. So in other words it could be nothing or it could be cancer. Have your vet take a look at it


----------



## samuel_p (Apr 16, 2013)

Would it be ok to wait a week or so and see if it does away?


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

samuel_p said:


> Would it be ok to wait a week or so and see if it does away?


This seems reasonable, and would be what I'd do. 

Charlotte had something similar on her paw a few years ago. It was about the size of a dime and really ugly. We waited a few weeks, but it didn't seem to go away, so we took her to the vet to have it checked out. The vet wasn't sure what it was either, and took a sample of it to run it off to the lab. When she stuck the needle down into the thing, a weird liquid popped out and the thing started to "deflate" and turn a dark color. Within a few days, it had shriveled up, and within a week, it was gone. Turned out to be a cyst. Who knows how long it would have been there had we not taken her.


----------

